# Pan Make-Up



## AnestheticX (Jun 20, 2011)

This is a make-up I created from start to finish of the mythological creature pan. It is not a store bought piece. I created it, sculpted it, molded it, ran it, painted and applied it :jol:










Hope you like!

You can find more of my stuff here http://www.wix.com/kristamontgomery/artistry


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow. You do really nice work. What kind of clay do you use for the sculpt? Is it the face all one piece or several?


----------



## AnestheticX (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you! I used Chavant clay on the actress's lifecast. The prosthetic was a one piece prosthetic


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That is great!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome! movie quality work there. Bravo!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful work. Are we going to see you on Face Off some day.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

I really like the paintjob on the forehead and receding hairline  It's seamless


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's a great piece. I agree that the paint is awesome.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

great look!!! How long in the makeup chair??


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Gorgeous and creeptacular. I can't believe how much talent abounds on this forum!


----------



## AnestheticX (Jun 20, 2011)

Spooky1 said:


> Beautiful work. Are we going to see you on Face Off some day.


I have been asked to try out by refuse  I do not think I am worthy hahahah


----------



## AnestheticX (Jun 20, 2011)

kallen said:


> great look!!! How long in the makeup chair??


Two hours


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Holy crap....that's awesome!!!


----------



## AnestheticX (Jun 20, 2011)

Rahnefan said:


> That is great!


Thank youuu!:devil:


----------

